# 5D Mark III / EOS Utility



## iamchrisstone (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new here as a registered member, but have been a visitor for awhile.

I've searched this forum for this topic, and even though there are many posts regarding the same topic, I've yet to see an appropriate answer. Maybe there's not.

I want to be able to use my laptop as an external monitor. I like the fact that with EOS Utility that I can control the camera, but I don't even need that. What I need is to be able to shoot video while someone else is looking at the monitor (laptop) reviewing the shot in real time without lag / choppines. How can I do this?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## bigmag13 (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I ran across the video control in this tutorial from Canon learning center. http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/videography/videography.shtml


----------

